# Review Yongnuo 50mm F1.4 II



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 20, 2018)

Let's see if this is worth ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgzrGWBPVdU


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 20, 2018)

*Re: Review Yongnuo 50mm F1.4*

Holy hell, is that loud focusing. Micromotor, I presume.

- A


----------

